# 3D Echocardiogram



## COSITACHULA920@HOTMAIL.COM (Apr 13, 2011)

Hello,
My name is Lori and I am NY/Manhattan. The Echo doctors want to code for a 3D Echo doppler but after reviewing the CPT book I cannot find the CPT for the 3D Echo. Can anyone assist me in finding this code?

Thank you very much,
Lori


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Apr 15, 2011)

COSITACHULA920@HOTMAIL.COM said:


> Hello,
> My name is Lori and I am NY/Manhattan. The Echo doctors want to code for a 3D Echo doppler but after reviewing the CPT book I cannot find the CPT for the 3D Echo. Can anyone assist me in finding this code?
> 
> Thank you very much,
> Lori



Lori,
 I do not believe there is a code for 3D echo yet. You would have to use the unlisted procedure code 93799.


----------

